

Ask HN: Quality of questions on Vark plummeting? - MicahWedemeyer

I'm not sure if it's due to the Google buyout, or if that's just a coincidence, but I've noticed a huge decline in the quality of questions asked on Vark. My wife finally canceled her account today thanks to this final straw: <i>When will new Dr. House episodes air?</i><p>I keep getting slammed with random questions about video games I've never heard of, all tagged with "games". Be specific, people. To me, "games" means dice, some pencils, and a character sheet.<p>Anyone else seeing this phenomenon, or am I just being a "I was here first" curmudgeon?
======
krainboltgreene
If "games" mean "dice, pencil, and character sheet" then it's not Vark with
the problem. It's you.

I'm an ttRPG designer/developer and even _I_ am aware that ttRPG's are the
smallest niche in gaming.

